# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si formatohet kompjuteri? Lexo, shiko me vëmendje.

## [LoTi]

Po e tregoje si te formatohet një PC me CD dhe pastaj te instalohet.


**************************************************  ***************



Ja një procedur si ta instalosh Windos XP.


E fut CD-en me WindowsXP ne kompjuter dhe lëshon kompjuterit. 

Kur del ne kompjuterin tend si ne foton me lart ti klikon ne ENTER për me vazhdu procedura e instalimit te Windowsit.

Kur del si ne foto ti klikon ne F8 për me pranuar licensen nga microsofti 

Kur del ne kompjuter tondin si ne foton me lart atëherë këtu ti vendos cfar deshiron te besh..

A deshiron te besh formatimin e PC apo do të besh particion.


P.sh..Ke dy particione, C dhe D.Pra do ta fshish njerin particion dhe deshiron te vendosh particone të reja bëhet kështu.


Pra ti e markon partiticionin D: ( ne foto s'ke partiticion D:\ )
klikon ne shkronjen D qe do me thon me Delete partiticionin edhe Enter
masandej del me kliku shkronjen L qe do me thon Lose All data in you drive
ti prap klikon ne Enter
dhe kthehsh prap si ne foto, por pa partiticionin D:\

Pastaj e nenvizon particionin  C:\ dhe klikon ne shkronjen C dhe atëherë mund te krijosh particion.Dhe ti jep vleren, p.sh. nëse ne HDD(Hard Disk) ndodhen 30 000 ti e bën 15 000 kështu qe HDD(Hard Disk) ndahet dysh.(Kjo pjes nuk është ne foto)


Si ta besh atë kthehesh prap si ne foto, PO KI MENDJEN TASH DO TE DUKET SI NE FOTO

Ne foto nuk ka partiticione.

Ti e nenvizon hapësirën e Hard Diskut C dhe e shtyp Enter.


Ateher kompjuteri automatikisht e krijon një partiticion,
madhësia e partiticionit është aq sa është i madh hardisku ne kompjuterin tënd.

Kur klikon ne Enter kalon ne foton tjetër me poshtë dhe shiko..

----------


## [LoTi]

Kur del ne kompjuter tondin si ne foton me lart atëherë ti vendos cilin formatim don me marr FAT32 apo NTFS

Unë preferoj NTFS ata qe është i pari ( Quick ).

Pershkak se formatimi kryhet me shpejt s'ke nevoj te presisht aty 1 ore deri sa te formaton ngadal ngadal..

Kur del si ne foto atëherë kompjuteri e formaton hardiskun tend.. 

Tashi kopjohen filet kryesore qe duhen për me vazhdu instalimi i Windowsit XP.

Aty janë do file qe e kontrollojn se c'ka ki ti ne kompjuter pershembull:

Cfar kartele te zerit e ke pastaj
Cfar kartele t'grafikes e ke
cilin Kontroll Chip e ki ne motherboard ( SIS, apo Intel  ka edhe te firmave tjera )

krejt krto i kontrollon ne fillim qe te ditë cfar duhet te instalohet.

Windows ka shumë drivera dhe ai i instalon të gjitha, por nëse pas instalimit, te kerkohen dirvera te tjera duhet ti instalosh vet.

MOS HARRO!

Për gjithë driverat e Windowsit te duhen me shumë se 3-4 DVD, pasi 1 DVD nuk mjafton për gjithë driverat qe jan.

----------


## [LoTi]

Tashi mbrenda do sekondave kompjuteri vet RiStartohet. 

Start faqja e Windowsi XP para finales se instalimit.

----------


## [LoTi]

Pasi te kontrollohen gjithë pjeset e montuara ne PC, do filloje te instalohen gjithë drivet qe ndodhen ne CD dhe do kopjohen ne PC.

Koha aty tregon perafersisht edhe sa minuta kan mbet deri në fund te instalimit

Kjo kohe ndryshon sipas kompjuterit, kompjuterat e vjetër more me shumë kohe me e instalu kurse kompjuterat e ri instalohet pak ma shpejt windowsi xp. 

Kur ne kompjuterin tënd del si ne foto atëherë URIMEEE ti je veç ne finale.


Per Te Par nese i keni instaluar te gjitthe hardweret


URIME PC JUAJ U FORMATUA
URIME PC JUAJ U FORMATUA
URIME PC JUAJ U FORMATUA

----------


## Bledari

Duhet dhe te hapni nje teme se si mund te formatohet nje PC me Windows Vista

----------


## strange

Ky link qe po vendos eshte nje lloj "programi", dhe ju duket sikur po e formatizoni pc tuaj, merreni njehere instalojeni dhe hapeni dhe do ta shikoni se sa lehte behet  :buzeqeshje: 

Shkarko Ketu

----------


## [LoTi]

> Duhet dhe te hapni nje teme se si mund te formatohet nje PC me Windows Vista


po ta lë ty ta hapesh për WINDOWS VISTA .)

----------


## Olsir

O loto leje ate logon me be cik reklam te salles. Lol

----------


## Bledari

> po ta lë ty ta hapesh për WINDOWS VISTA .)


hahahaha me gjith qef se e mesova vet se si formatohet dhe ishte shume e thjeshte.

Por ka nje dicka tjeter qe me te thene te drejten e kam lexuar por kam frike ta bej mund ta thuash me ekzaktesisht "duke e tregu dhe me foto" se si mund te krijoje nje particion te trete p.sh une kam C dhe D dua te krijoj dhe nje particion te trete por gjithmone duke e ndare me particionin D pasi particionin C nuk dua ta prek me nje fjale me e nda me e bo ne tre particione si behet tamam ekzaktesisht?

----------


## EDLIN

Po mua pse s'me del si figurat me lart ? 
Me ti futur cd. ndodh ç'do gje ne menyre automatike pa me dhene mundesine per te zgjedhur krijimin ose jo te nje particioni D.
Mund te me sqaroje dikush si mund te krijoj particionin D qofte edhe pa bere formatimin komplet?

----------


## valdetshala

nuk e di se a e ke konfiguruar BIOS-in qe te startoj nga CD-rom  nese po ish dashur qe te dalin ato opcionet si me larte, perderisa Krijimi i particionit iD-se ne kete rast tendin kish mundur te behet me Partition Manager ose Partition Magic kerko ne google..

----------


## EDLIN

Valdetshala te  faleminderit.E provova me "partition magic" dhe nuk me beri pune.
Ndoshta ngaqe ishte versioni falas, kishte shume funksione po i mungonte ai qe me duhej, krijimi i particionit ( nuk te lejonte perdorimin)

----------


## Gogi

a mund te formatizohet pa CD kompjuteri?

----------


## Bledari

> a mund te formatizohet pa CD kompjuteri?


po behet port o me USB boot ose me ane te network

----------


## ina_31

Mund te te pyes se ku mund te gjej CD e windowsxp, mund ta shkarkosh diku, apo duhet blere?

----------


## strange

Mund ta shkarkosh sigurisht dhe normalisht duhet ta djegësh ne një CD.

----------


## ina_31

mund te me sugjerosh ndonje link ku mund ta shkarkoj plz

----------


## strange

Cilin version te Xp dhe ne çfarë gjuhe ndoshta mund te te ndihmoje  :buzeqeshje: 

Ben mire njehere te shikosh tek faqja zyrtare e microsoft qe është www.microsoft.com

----------


## ina_31

xp profesional ne gjuhen angleze dhe office 2003     :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## strange

Po te dërgoj pm  :ngerdheshje:

----------

